# New Jason Heyward Sig



## FiReMaN11d7 (Jun 30, 2009)

Critique..


----------



## jbritt (Jun 30, 2008)

All the text kills the sig, sorry.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Good work.. 

I would personally take some of the text out as well myself..

Keep it coming though... :thumbsup:


----------



## FiReMaN11d7 (Jun 30, 2009)

Yeah this is bad. lol


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Too cluttered, text kills it.
The b/w with the color is always something cool to see. 
Not to sure about the border coloring.


----------

